# how to post photo's?



## bbqhead (Oct 11, 2009)

I need help posting Q-VIEW , copied a tutorial for a giude ,no luck. I think i'm to old to learn. any idea's?thanx!


----------



## hoser (Oct 11, 2009)

This should help you out some. It's very aggravating until you learn your way around....then there's nothing to it. Just make sure you use photobucket as a host.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## gnubee (Oct 11, 2009)

It just takes a bit of practice, Hosers link is the best help I know of as it is a really good step by step guide. 


Gotta have our qview.


----------

